# Real Estate Agent



## rarahim (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi and welcome to Malaysia!

I'm a registered real estate agent specializing in PJ and KL areas. Should you need any assistance in finding a suitable property for rent, do get in touch with me at 017-2661-500 and I would be more than happy to serve you.

Thanks and enjoy your stay in Malaysia!


----------



## mauchengyee (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm registered agent in Kajang, near Tanarata International School (Kajang), Australian International School (Seri Kembangan), Nexus International School (Putrajaya), feel free to contact me at 016-9000389


----------

